# AppleTV accès ordinateur



## Nekro (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à Tous. Un peu d'aide SVP.

Mon AppleTV marche bien, très bien même. Je l'utilise beaucoup pour lire des films/séries qui se trouve sur mon ordinateur (iMac) connecté à l'Apple TV via un réseau câblé ethernet 1GB. Pour cela je pilote en général directement l'AppleTV avec la télécommande via l'icône "ordinateurs" pour accéder à mon contenu itunes sur iMac.

Le problème est que cela marche aléatoirement. Parfois l'accès au contenu est immédiat, parfois il cherche indéfiniment l'ordinateur et son contenu. Il semble a priori que la recherche est interminable lorsque le mac est en pause (veille). Il y a bien une solution qui consiste à enlever la mise en veille du mac, mais j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une solution plus économe, veille présente, qui permettrait de réveiller le mac depuis l'AppleTV sans avoir besoin d'aller sur le mac... Auriez vous une solution ?


----------



## Nekro (17 Novembre 2013)

Personne n'a le même souci ?


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2013)

Bien sûr que oui même avec un PC sous Windows. Il n'y a pas de solution.


----------

